# TrueLine Trains Paint Question



## Brad-M (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am very new to trains but have built plastic models for years. I saw a new line of paint in our local hobby shop and decided to pick a few jars up. TrueLine Trains Paint is an acrylic paint, and I was wondering what you thin it with?

TIA

Brad


----------



## Hamltnblue (Aug 12, 2009)

If you're using an airbrush, try rubbing alcohol or windex. Both work well.


----------

